# DVR changing to pay channels at night ???



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

When I turn the tv on at say between 1:30 -2:30 am for some reason 2 or more times a week its on one of the pay per view channels unless I had something set to record in the previous hour or so. 

About 2 weeks ago its on the pay channel instead of recording Lost. Lost came on at 1 am one night and when I walked into the room at around 1:58 am and saw that the record light was not on I was a little concerned. I turned the tv on and hit previous channel and it went to the right channel and started recording. So far its only missed recording one show because of this but its annoying when I expect the tv to be on one channel because I recorded something and its not. 

Is this a bug as I dont see any shows set to record in the time span leading up to me turning the tv on in the 1-3 hours previous. Might this be because I dont turn the DVR off and leave it on so if I turn the tv on and something interesting is on I can rewind it or record it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It recording "Movies Now" onto the reserved partition on your drive.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Is there anyway to turn this off.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

beakersloco said:


> Is there anyway to turn this off.


No. If you had anything programmed to record, it would over ride their download. It is being recorded to a partition on the drive that will have no effect on your usage.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

davring said:


> No. If you had anything programmed to record, it would over ride their download. It is being recorded to a partition on the drive that will have no effect on your usage.


"Movies Now" or the current term they are using "Top Movies" should be *completely transparent* to the viewer's operation of their DVR and should *never* cause a recording scheduled by the viewer to be missed or the channel to be changed.

"Movies Now/Top Movies" are sent in SD on hidden channel 1013. What channel is your DVR tuned to when this problem happens? (Press the INFO button to bring up the "channel banner") Also, what model DVR do you have?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Problem is, if they only have 1 satellite line connected the system will use that to record the PPV programming, resulting in the OP's issue. If the 2nd line is preset it will record from that one in the background and will be (for the most part) transparent to the user.

*beakersloco*, do you have the 2nd line attached?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the same issue every morning with an R15-100. I have it connected to one coax line.


----------

